# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Congrats Eternity

## Miss_Sweet

WITH 700 POSTS :givefl; KEEP POSTING :hug1:

----------


## xeon

Eternity

----------


## Fairy

*Sweety, Please follow the rules  

Go through the guideline http://www.desitwist.com/viewtopic.php?t=1710

I m locking this thread and i will re-open it once the required post limit exceeds. Hope u won't mind*

----------

